# Stuffed roasted pepper rolls



## kadesma (Jun 20, 2006)

If you are a red or yellow bell pepper lover like me I think you'll enjoy this recipe. I like it year round, I find it great alone for lunch with a slice of french bread and cool drink, and love it with any grilled meat or fish.

4- Lg. red or yellow bell peppers
2-lg. tomatoes,peel,seed and chop
1/4-c. parmesan, fresh grated, pecorino romano will work too.
2-Tab. fresh chopped basil
2-Tab. evoo
salt and pepper
8-oz. fresh mozzarella, I use the little balls and dice them up.
cut your peppers in half the long way, take out stem,ribs and seeds. Place cut side down on a roasting pan. Bake 25 min. til tender and skin is wrinkled . Place peppers in bowl,cover with plastic wrap and when chool, peel off the skin.
When ready to bake preheat oven to 450 and oil a large baking dish.
Mix together chopped tomatoes, cheese,basil,oil,salt,pepper. SET aside 1/2 cup of the mix.Divide the mozzarella and tomatoes among the pepper halves. Fold over the ends to enclose the filling. Put the rolls into the oiled baking dish and spoon over the reserved tomato mix. Bake 15 min. til cheese is melted..Best served hot, but room temp is okay depends how runny you like your cheese  I also at times like to add a Tab. or so of capers to this, I like the tang it gives it.Serves 8
kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 20, 2006)

Gorgeousness!!! I would love to dive into a plate of those, and am copying the recipe right this second. Thanks Kadesma!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 20, 2006)

Oops you did it again, CJ... you always have a knack for coming up with something that excites my tastebud!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 20, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Oops you did it again, CJ... you always have a knack for coming up with something that excites my tastebud!!


 good, I love cooking,eating and sharing..Glad you like the recipe. 

kadesma
cj


----------



## velochic (Jun 21, 2006)

This sounds really good!  They do a lot of stuffed everything in hubby's native Turkey... I'm going to print this off and try it out on the in-laws for the next vistit!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 21, 2006)

Another keeper from kadesma! Thanks so much for this great recipe!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 21, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Gorgeousness!!! I would love to dive into a plate of those, and am copying the recipe right this second. Thanks Kadesma!


They are good Piccolina  I like them hot or even room temp..I have to watch it when I make these, I eat get full then find myself "picking" til I've eaten another one Kind of oink city 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 21, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Another keeper from kadesma! Thanks so much for this great recipe!


Thanks MM, glad to post ones others like. 

kadesma


----------

